# please keep fingers crossed



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

that my 2 girls arent pregnant!

As those of you who know, Ive been having lots of trouble where I live, and kids coming over the garden wall to see the animals.

Had bought new padlocks for hutches when drill broke and hadnt got round to fitting them.. now im so annoyed at myself as some silly bugger has obv had travis out and put him in with the girls.

I feel sick. Not only at the fact someone has done this, My OH swears its kids and saw he was alone (im not so sure with everything else going on) Believe me it doesnt matter what you say I cant feel worse. I thought kids couldnt get in anymore with the re-shuffle. Im so upset and annoyed.

Im devastated! If I wanted babies I would have done so, the fact that it could happen now, at this time etc and against everything Isay. Ive even just had a go at a neighbour for breeding all of hers with no history! 

Praying all will be ok, they could have been together 16 hours as I didnt check the hutches thoroughly yesterday morning, just put some food in, whilst running for an important appointment, and noticed at 2pm.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.
That's really rude that kids would just come over and handle your animals without you there and without your permission.

Sending lots of 'non-pregnancy vibes' x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.
> That's really rude that kids would just come over and handle your animals without you there and without your permission.
> 
> Sending lots of 'non-pregnancy vibes' x


thanks, there isnt even a back gate. they jump the wall, sit on shed, etc. i hate it here, having hell  x


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Do you know who these trolls are? And have you reported the little scumbags?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

yep, as per, they wont do anything about the kids.. apparantly they are just being kids!  i couldnt believe it! and the police also have a big thick list of the other stuff, completely fed up now though, this was the last straw, had such a rough week as it was without this.x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to hear this. Its so cold all of a sudden I'm hopeful any babies wouldnt stick unfortunately. I know you cant put up razor wire or anything nasty but you could try a motion sensitive sprinkler or put the hutches in a shed


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

council wont let me put a bigger shed in unfortunatley. Just sick of everything atm and even if it was kids, I just cant get over how people think its ok to climb a wall to get into garden.
Obviously I adore my babies and would do whats needed if im unlucky enough to have babies, just really couldnt be a worse time. I know Travis has no health issues but i have no idea about the girls as they were from a free ad site. Im so annoyed at myself for thinking the changes I made were sufficient.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

i have to go in my garden with my dogs because the neighbourhood kids like to just come into my garden. i cant believe them they just dont give a stuff , they even borrowed my garden furniture to make a den two doors down once . boundaries mean nothing here .


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

natty01 said:


> i have to go in my garden with my dogs because the neighbourhood kids like to just come into my garden. i cant believe them they just dont give a stuff , they even borrowed my garden furniture to make a den two doors down once . boundaries mean nothing here .


sounds like where i am! I hate being back here. It makes you wonder what they are going to be like when they get older doesnt it! I even had all my stuff pinched.. including my runs, slide, trampoline, brand new garden furniture etc. Of course no one saw anything


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you need to invest in some rambling roses! should keep them out


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I think you need to invest in some rambling roses! should keep them out


i have them! the wall is covered and inbetween there are conifers.. they walk along the wall and climb over the fence ive watched them. I even stood while they did it, then opened the door and asked wth they thought they were doing.. apparantly "wtf has it got to do with you?" was the answer! nice ey! its seriously unbelievable. Police said they cant do anything and that Im not even allowed to do anything to my property that may hurt them


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no, stupid kids 

Have you thought of getting the girls in for an emergency spay? At least then you are guaranteed to not have kits


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Oh no, stupid kids
> 
> Have you thought of getting the girls in for an emergency spay? At least then you are guaranteed to not have kits


I just cant atm, a spay would be at least £150 each. Ive been in tears, I just dont know what to do for the best now. I feel like the worst furmammy ever as Ive always put them first and done whatever I can and this week has been one of the worst of my life and I seriously dont know what i can do to make it better. Dont want to go into it too much on the public section of the forum, but Im really up the creek.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

mstori said:


> I just cant atm, a spay would be at least £150 each. Ive been in tears, I just dont know what to do for the best now. I feel like the worst furmammy ever as Ive always put them first and done whatever I can and this week has been one of the worst of my life and I seriously dont know what i can do to make it better. Dont want to go into it too much on the public section of the forum, but Im really up the creek.


i think cats protection league do vouchers to geta discount on spaying.
i think u have to be on benifit of some kind.
http://www.petcarepractice.com/Discounts/Cats Protection League.html


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

oh no ...bloody kids !! 

cant you buy a gun and shoot the pesky sods lol ( joke)


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

natty01 said:


> i think cats protection league do vouchers to geta discount on spaying.


PDSA are helping ppl aswell


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

natty01 said:


> i think cats protection league do vouchers to geta discount on spaying.
> i think u have to be on benifit of some kind.
> Cats Protection League, Discount Neutering Scheme £5, Speying, Castrating





emmar said:


> PDSA are helping ppl aswell


I no longer have an income or any benefits so dont qualify for any help, but thanks anyway. (they are guinea pigs)


emmar said:


> oh no ...bloody kids !!
> 
> cant you buy a gun and shoot the pesky sods lol ( joke)


dont tempt me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

mstori said:


> I just cant atm, a spay would be at least £150 each. Ive been in tears, I just dont know what to do for the best now. I feel like the worst furmammy ever as Ive always put them first and done whatever I can and this week has been one of the worst of my life and I seriously dont know what i can do to make it better. Dont want to go into it too much on the public section of the forum, but Im really up the creek.


Wow £150 each :scared:

If you want someone to chat too feel free to pm me hun


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sure if you explain to the PDSA about what happened and that it wasn't down to you, I'm sure they would try and help you out??

If not, do you not know anyone who claims benefits? They could take your animals to the PDSA, say they're theirs and get it done at a subsidised rate. I know its a bit naughty but if needs must...

Where abouts in Washington are you?? 

Hope theres non-pregnancies there. x


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe you could contact Layla at North East Guinea Pig Rescue - she could maybe offer advice on speying (or get you a reduced rate) or, if worst comes to worst, she could help get any babies rehomed. 

She's a really dedicated lass and would try to help you as best as she can. x


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

mstori said:


> I no longer have an income or any benefits so dont qualify for any help, but thanks anyway. (they are guinea pigs)
> 
> dont tempt me!


im not doing well this week am i . earlier this week i said about a mouse not using a cat litter tray .

i think i just associate you with being a cat person . sorry


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Donna3939 said:


> Maybe you could contact Layla at North East Guinea Pig Rescue - she could maybe offer advice on speying (or get you a reduced rate) or, if worst comes to worst, she could help get any babies rehomed.
> 
> She's a really dedicated lass and would try to help you as best as she can. x


i know layla, i have had rescues from her. I spoke to her a while back and she was taking a break. Im so embarassed also considering how much i preach to people on breeding so irresponsibly. I got a friend to phone pdsa today and they wouldnt help. 


natty01 said:


> im not doing well this week am i . earlier this week i said about a mouse not using a cat litter tray .
> 
> i think i just associate you with being a cat person . sorry


at least i have a cat 
sorry but I :lol: about the mouse not using the litter tray


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

mstori said:


> i know layla, i have had rescues from her. I spoke to her a while back and she was taking a break.* Im so embarassed also considering how much i preach to people on breeding so irresponsibly.* I got a friend to phone pdsa today and they wouldnt help.
> 
> at least i have a cat
> sorry but I :lol: about the mouse not using the litter tray


This isn't your fault hun. This is something that you couldn't have foreseen, it isn't as though they escaped or you decided it would be ok for them to play together


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> This isn't your fault hun. This is something that you couldn't have foreseen, it isn't as though they escaped or you decided it would be ok for them to play together


thanks, I wasnt even going to post as I thought I may get some crap. i did post a while back saying how I was going to secure the hutches further, then I did a reshuffle and thought that it was ok for now until I could borrow a drill (in 2 weeks time)
thanks for the support, Im really gutted x I just wish I didnt have to live here again (i had to move back a year ago) but at same time Im so thankful it wasnt worse that any were injured or let loose, stolen etc x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Typical police but if you had a dog that bit them YOU'D be in 

Fingers crossed no babies x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Typical police but if you had a dog that bit them YOU'D be in
> 
> Fingers crossed no babies x


i have set the old dog i had in the garden before and was reported to police! england is so backwards at times 

thanks x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd chin my kids if they did something like that I would be so ashamed and march them around to say sorry

Shame many parents don't know or care what kids are getting up to but when johnny comes running that someone to them to feck off they are quick enough to go running to the police or screaming and shouting at people's doors!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Daynna said:


> *I'd chin my kids if they did something like that *I would be so ashamed and march them around to say sorry
> 
> Shame many parents don't know or care what kids are getting up to but when johnny comes running that someone to them to feck off they are quick enough to go running to the police or screaming and shouting at people's doors!


I really shouldn't laugh but that really did make me chuckle :lol:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Is your cat indoor or outdoor? If its indoor then my best suggestion is to get some of that not drying paint, the kids get it on their clothes enough times (cant be washed out hence little paws would also ruin any carpets) then that SHOULD deter them enough as every time they get in on them their parents will go mad !

My kids wouldn't dare just climb into someones garden and I think your being completely let down by the police! - If they wont help then put the onus back onto the parents and they will soon give a damn when little johnny is ruining all his clothes and they have to buy him new stuff


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Could you try this stuff on your fences?
http://www.insight-direct.co.uk/shop.php?viewcategory=142
Its to keep your cat in your garden if anyone asks!!!

Or the anti-climb paint if as someone said, your cat isnt outside and likely to get it stuck on his paws! 
Coo-Var Vandalene Anti-Climb Paint

Sending non pregnancy vibes from here 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if you are with a housing association then its really worth reporting it to your estate officer as nuisance, they are keeping careful logs of a lot of their bad tenants these days and it all adds to eventually getting rid of the bad neighbors.

I like the anti climb paint idea slap it all over your shed


----------

